# Closing Ports



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

I need help trying to close a port... Someone tell me the most simple way of doing this.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

A firewall, available for free HERE.

Or you could buy a router with NAT protection (hardware firewall). Or you could get SP2, which has a firewall built in.


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, im not trying to buy nothin. All im tryin to do is just close one port... Just one... IS there a way i can do this on commmand prompt. :grin:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

no, but if you read my previous post, you will read that the program is *FREE* as is the sp2 which comes with windows...

There are no commands available through command prompt that will close a port.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Explain what you're _REALLY_ trying to do more specifically, and we might be able to help.


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

Well there is a certain port that im trying to close that has a block pn it that stops me from going to certain websites, like games and stuff. Well i just wanna play some games and i cant with the block on... So i figured out which port it is and im trying to close it. I mean, i have no game system, so now i cant even play games online!!! What GIVES?!?! :sad:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, normally opening ports is what's required to play on-line games, so I'm really confused.

Since you have provided no information about your network connection, what kind of ISP, what make/model of modem, router, etc., it's real hard to be more specific.

The SPECIFIC game site you're trying to access would also help, because someone here might actually know about it.


----------

